# Nordic Stove Erik Jr. manual



## ErikTheCat (Jan 6, 2018)

Just found my copy of 10-page Nordic Stoves "Erik Jr. MH and Designer's Series Owner's Manual," plus what must have been front/back spec/sales sheet. Know how frustrating it can be to find online so I can make copies available. BTW, it shows: Nordic Stove Division, American Road Equipment Co., with Omaha, Neb., address and phone numbers.


----------



## begreen (Jan 6, 2018)

If you can copy up a pdf of the manual and post it to this thread that would be great.


----------



## Cedaredge (Jan 31, 2018)

I too could use a copy of this manual, if one were made available here (PDF). I recently purchased an older Erik Jr. stove, without a manual or any instructions. My problem is that I cannot throttle down the 'under-fire' air for a slow burn. I am hoping the owners manual can shed light on this issue.


----------



## wstnodak (Aug 8, 2018)

Was anyone able to get this manual?


----------



## Lindy (Mar 4, 2019)

I have a Erik Jr. Elite M and would like a copy of the manual. What do you need from me to get a copy?




ErikTheCat said:


> Just found my copy of 10-page Nordic Stoves "Erik Jr. MH and Designer's Series Owner's Manual," plus what must have been front/back spec/sales sheet. Know how frustrating it can be to find online so I can make copies available. BTW, it shows: Nordic Stove Division, American Road Equipment Co., with Omaha, Neb., address and phone numbers.


----------



## JohnD33 (Aug 14, 2020)

Hi, 

I have a Nordic Erik, Jr. MH Elite (OEMH7321)

If anyone has a manual please  post it as a pdf, that'd be great. Thank you.


----------



## John Janiec (Feb 7, 2021)

If any one has a PDF of the Erik jr manual could you make it available. My email is jjaniec@wowway.com


----------



## John Janiec (Feb 7, 2021)

ErikTheCat said:


> Just found my copy of 10-page Nordic Stoves "Erik Jr. MH and Designer's Series Owner's Manual," plus what must have been front/back spec/sales sheet. Know how frustrating it can be to find online so I can make copies available. BTW, it shows: Nordic Stove Division, American Road Equipment Co., with Omaha, Neb., address and phone numbers.


Do you still have that manual?


----------



## Lefrancia (Oct 23, 2021)

John Janiec said:


> Do you still have that manual?


How do you clean this thing? One of my fans doesn't work and I have no clue how to fix it? I was part of my fireplace when I bought my house in 2015. We barely use it because I do not know anything about it.


----------

